# Omega Geneve Diver



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

I got this a couple of months back from JonW

A few of Jons Pictures





































My movement pictures



















Case number 166.0124

movement 347xxxxx

Calibre 1481

Now there the trail ends

So I know its a geneve diver dating to around 1972 making it one of the early 1481 movements beyond that can i track anything down about this watch no..... nothing .... anyone ever seen anything similar


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

This is from the Omega vintage site.










GenÃ¨ve

Gents' metal bracelet

Reference

ST 366.0823

International collection

1972

Movement

Type: Automatic (mechanical)

Caliber number: 1481

Created in 1972

21 jewels

Central sweep-second hand

Functions

Date

Case

Stainless steel

Case back

Screw-in

Full metal

Dial

Metal, with block-rivetted and polished hour markers with black wire and tritium ends, with luminous â€œstick â€ hands.

Crystal

Armoured hesalite

Bracelet

Stainless steel (integrated)

Water resistance

30 meters

This watch may have existed with different dials.

More product information

Case ref. = ST 166.0124

Case : round (35 mm diameter)) with integrated SS bracelet of ref. 1189/191, with notched bezel with graduation from 0 to 25 minutes.

International Collection : 1972-1975

Swiss retail price (1972) : CHF 270.-

JLM

Does that help a little?

Later,

William


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

I looked on ther but got no hits will have to hone my skills  that database can be a bit fickle

:lol:


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

gaz64 said:


> I looked on ther but got no hits will have to hone my skills  that database can be a bit fickle
> 
> :lol:


Don't take no for an answer.

I looked up the movement and checked all of the results. In this instance, the case number ST 166.0124 does not reflect the reference number, ST 366.0823.

It's surprising what you find sometimes, when you look at everything, even though it doesn't seem right.









Later,

William


----------



## Top Cat (Feb 24, 2011)

Very nice watch, I have never seen it before.


----------



## Cameron (Mar 2, 2011)

Amazing how a band can make or break a watch. Great choice.


----------

